# Is my butt too big?



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Took Panzer with us to a local store and the clerk thought he looked too sunk in. She didn't really say he was skinny but thought he needed filling out. Is he too lean? Here are some shots from earlier today:
























I've been thinking he looks funny in his hip area lately but it might be how his coat is getting longer and more feathery???













So what's everybody's opinion? I am probably being too sensitive to one negative remark. Right?


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

I think he looks fine. Just ignore him/her! (The clerk-not Panzer! lol)

I love when strangers feel the need to correct things in other people's lives.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

He looks fine to me also. He is still a baby and he wont finish "filling out" for a while yet. I would ignore the clerks comments too


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

He'z a puppy!! just like teenagers go thru stages so will pups. Just wait til he hits the "Dreaded Uglies" (what I call between 7-9 months)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is young and growing, so he is filling out. Don't worry as long as he is eating, drinking and playing he is fine.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

He's not even 6 months yet! My Hummer is 16 months and still hasn't filled out yet.. not even close! My breeder told me that his lines typically don't finish filling out until they are 3! I think Panzer looks great. These GSD's definitely go through their awkward stages!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He looks fine. I think people are more used to seeing rolly polly labby type puppies that a gangly young shepherd seems wrong to them. 

Otto went through some crazy stages where 'Puppy's got a big butt'. He's 17 months and right now he's got a big red bum (seriously the fur is not silver, it's red), a skinny body, overdeveloped shoulders and front leg muscles. Someday the rest of him will catch up! (I hope eek)


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! I thought he was OK. But this lady acted like she was an expert. Hmmm. And it's not like you can see his ribs sticking out. I knew better. But wanted backup!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nadi looks about the same..I was thinking her hips look broad. Aside from her broad hips she is finally looking really good, and is not yet 2yrs, so still has more filling out to do too.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

They always act/sound like an expert. Listen politely, thank them for their suggestions and then "throw" them in the trash can on your way out the store.

Panzer is only going on 6 months. You've got a ways to go before he starts filling out.

He's looking great.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I also think he looks good, I have learned that you have to ignore people that feel the need to make comments.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54They always act/sound like an expert. Listen politely, thank them for their suggestions and then "throw" them in the trash can on your way out the store.
> 
> Panzer is only going on 6 months. You've got a ways to go before he starts filling out.
> 
> He's looking great.


i agree.

dylan was 7 years old untill he started "filling-out" now at 9-1/2, he's got the barrel chest look, and doesn't look skinny anymore.

besides, for any breed, it's always better for them to be lean than to be overweight.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He looks good
tell the clerk to MHOB moron


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

And even our vet, who said he needed more on his hips when he was 9 weeks old, thought he looked good a couple weeks ago after not seeing him for about 3 months. (she was out due to an accident)

I thought he looked nice and lean but not skinny, although he acts like we never feed him!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena always had a bootie, and Keefer does too. Halo's butt looks fluffy until she gets wet, and then it's a bony little thing.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Funny, but people think that GSDs look too skinny when they are the right weight. When we took Bison out when he was young people always told us he was too skinny. Bison put on a lot of weight last winter when we got him neutered and now non-GSD people all think he looks fine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If i had a dollar for everytime someone told me how lucy was too skinny and needed to put on some weight... i'd be a very rich person.

People are so used to seeing fat dogs these days that they don't know what a healthy dog looks like. 

Your pup looks perfectly fine and in great shape. This is my 1.5 year old.... shes about 70 pounds, but nice and lean.


----------

